# Relocating...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I know, it's been ages since I've posted anything. I will say that I still check in and read what's been going on, yes, I'm a luker these days.

Just though I'd pop up and give everyone an update on what's going on here. 
We are (finally) moving. Departing Utah and heading back home to Illinois. My wife and son are already back there, her job demanded that she be in Illinois in April. I'm still in Utah getting things packed up and selling the house. 

I pulled up the track on the LP&W in March. It's all boxed up. Some things have been donated to the UGRS and various club members, that I really have no interest in moving, mostly structures. I have all of my brass track boxed up but I'm in a quandry as to if I want to move it. It takes up a lot of space in the shipping container and when I build the next RailRoad I'm planning on going battery/RC and much, much bigger, so I'm strongly considering aluminum track. I'll decide what to do in the next week or so. If I don't move it, I already have a couple of prospective buyers. 

Depending on schedules and just how insane my life may be, I'm considering going to Marty's get together this year. I'll be much closer and I'd like to see everyone. 

Anyway, just wanted to let you know what was going on. 
Hope everyone is doing well and has all their lines up and running. 

Dave Fulghum.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the move goes well Dave and that you make it to Marty's.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. I'm not too concerned about the move itself. I just need to get this house sold....


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Dave now that you are moving who is going to be the official picture taker for the UGRS and web host? Good luck in your move. Maybe see you at Martys.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon Beattie is supposed to be taking the reigns with the website. As far as image makers... there are quite a few now.. 

Keep in touch Ron, I miss seeing you and Holly.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you can make it, Dave.... 

Here's a link to the reservation for if you think you can come... Marty's 2012 Reservation Form

You only need to send it back if you'd like to come to the banquet and order a shirt or name tag... 

Those orders need to be in by August 21st....

But please let us know that you're coming. 

The 10th Anniversary Run has gotten so big we needed run it like a mini-convention..... Lots and lots of folks are coming...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. I'll know for certain if I can make it by mid July.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Dave.... That's plenty of time....


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave if you can make it to Martys try and bring Shawn neat kid.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I got suckered in...  But I'm at a stand-still on uploading new images until Shad fixes the password reset for the ugrs website or I hijack Dave's account. Kind of tough to maintain a website when you have no access.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Dave,*


* Where are you moving to, in Illinois? Rex*


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Bloomington initially, then on to Carbondale when we get the house built.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Gonna miss you man.. I'm glad we got out on the course on Friday..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

What? We didn't go anywhere on Friday.. You had the chiropracter's appointment , remember...


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, That is where I live. Nice layout to run your trains on, 5 miles north in Hudson, Il. Welcome anytime! Thanks, Rex


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew there was someone on here that was in the Bloomington area, I just couldn't remember who. Thanks for the invite, I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rex, Do you know a Lauren Brown PhD? He was one of my professors when I was at ISU. He lives (lived) in Hudson.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

The name sounds real familiar but, I my know him by site. I worked in the electrical department at ISU for awhile back in the 90's.


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

On the topic of relocating, what do people do with their garden layouts when they sell their house? Do you rip the whole lot up garden and all, leave the garden and take the track or leave it all there and maybe sell some rolling stock and locos to the new owner?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would take up all my track and pack up my Rolling stock and start again at the next house. 

JJ


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I would move the whole thing. No point in leaving a garden railroad for the next owner to just rip out and discard. I had heard about someone in my town who had a garden railroad and just wanted someone to come and take all the track. I was too slow.
Bob


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

We're planning on moving soon, I'm taking up the track & bridges and leaving the garden as is for the next owners. If they are not into G already there is little point in leaving it behind. 

Hope any new owner will be ok with a cast in place 1/3 tonne concrete tunnel.. heh heh. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm certainly leaving the garden bed, it's quite productive. I pulled all my track already and have it boxed up. All my motive power and rolling stock is already in the shipping container. I may sell all my track though, to give me additional space in the container and hold down shipping weight. Since I'm going battery/rc on the next layout I'm seriously lookng at aluminum track.... much, much cheaper....


----------

